# a Citrus Cleaner?



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

You really don't need to use any base cleaner on your board. Just find yourself a brass brush and give it a good brushing nose to tail before you wax. If you really want to though I wouldn't use anything but the natural orange clean stuff.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

k thanks, i'll probably just brush it or something, just thought this might be a citrus cleaner(hence the lemon/*citron*


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

No, no, no -- that's citrus SCENTED cleaner! There's nothing resembling any natural citrus oils in there whatsoever. Ok, go to your local grocery store, specialty/organic foods store, or a hardware store or something like that. Don't use Vim, shit! A citrus cleaner will be citrus-based. And transparent. And have words like "natural" and "citrus" on the bottle.

My bf brought up a good point the other day when I was spouting off about how to clean a base without using something super-chemically. Since it's important to protect your base at all costs, instead of using something abrasive that will dry out your base or leave any kind of chemical residue which could over time destroy your base, there's an easier way. Your board needs a base grind every 20 or so rides...depending on how hard you ride. For example, I rode 22 days last year, and 8 days the year before so I'm well overdue for a base-grind. A base grind will just take a good thin layer off, then the shop will also wax. Kills two or three birds with one stone, plus it's done professionally. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Vim is abrasive. Do not use it on your base.


----------

